# JMF Videowiedergabe failt mit CannotRealizeException



## Hatsi09 (26. Mrz 2020)

Hallo Community

ich habe das selbe Problem wie in Post https://www.java-forum.org/thema/cannotrealizeexception-jmf-beim-abspielen-eines-liedes.102372/, meine exakte Fehlermeldung lautet:


```
Unable to handle format: mpeglayer3, 22050.0 Hz, 16-bit, Stereo, LittleEndian, Signed, 4000.0 frame rate, FrameSize=32768 bits
Failed to realize: com.sun.media.PlaybackEngine@233c0b17
Error: Unable to realize com.sun.media.PlaybackEngine@233c0b17
javax.media.CannotRealizeException
at javax.media.Manager.blockingCall(Manager.java:2005)
at javax.media.Manager.createRealizedPlayer(Manager.java:528)
at filmkonzert.Filmkonzert.createPlayerAndShowComponents(Filmkonzert.java:51)
at filmkonzert.Filmkonzert.<init>(Filmkonzert.java:41)
at filmkonzert.TestKlasse.main(TestKlasse.java:25)
BUILD STOPPED (total time: 40 seconds)
```

Habe mir den obenstehenden Post aufmerksam durchgelesen, allerdings kann ich die vorgeschlagenen Links nicht öffnen / sie existieren nicht mehr.
Kann mir jemand sagen, was ich machen kann, damit ich die Videos (habe vor allem .mp4 und .wmv) wiedergeben kann?

Vielen Dank


----------



## LimDul (26. Mrz 2020)

Google sagt, für mpeglayer3 braucht man ein extra Plugin: https://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/download-137625.html


----------



## Hatsi09 (26. Mrz 2020)

das scheint zumindest die eine Exception behoben haben, dafür bekomme ich jetzt:
javax.media.NoPlayerException: Cannot find a Player for ...


----------

